# Watch Pairs



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Most (some?) of us have at one time or another in the privacy of our own homes worn a watch on each wrist. Go on admit it come out of the broom cupboard









Anyway has anyone else found that they tend to put certain watches together, if so which ones?.Here are some of my pairings.....

RLT-8 and Elysee 44 ( Miyota automatic)


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

RLT-13 and 14 (chronometer) Specials.....


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

RLT-5 and 18 Special.....


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Seiko 007 and Orient 200m diver.....


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Seiko 007 and Orient 200m diver.....


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Citizen Eco-zilla & Zeno Euro canteen Diver ( Miyota movement)...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

and theres more (you can tell I`ve got nothing better to do)...CWC G10 & Mido Ocean Star (ETA 2824-2)....


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I really out to get out more this being cooped up indoors staring at a computer screen can`t be good for me









Broadarrow PRS-6 and Zeno Navy Canteen Diver (ETA 2801)... oops set the time wrong on the PRS


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Maybe I`ve been working ( memo to self must check meanig of this word) too hard....

Orient King Divers I know there`s three and no I don`t wear one on my leg or anywhere else














its that I vary which two of these go together







ITs as well I don`t do this outside


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nearly done only one more after this to go then I must take my medicine









A couple of Sava`s....


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Last one Hurrah!!







A couple of Raketa 24hr`s on nato straps...

So anyone else want to share







.....


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Good grief Mac.









You've been busy.









Some very nice kit there, well done.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Well I often wear one on each wrist and in public too but only to check one's timekeeping against a known accurate watch, so for eg I'll wear any of my RLT's and poss my latest ebay win together to see how the ebay one fares.

I have never paid any attention to finding a matching pair.

Mac you do need to get out more!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Thanks Stan, Paul, you know what they say about idle hands


----------



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

,some bloody nice watches there......have you ever thought about starting up a dating agency ,...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

rodiow said:


> ,some bloody nice watches there......have you ever thought about starting up a dating agency ,...
> 
> 
> 
> ...










thanks Rod heres another pair...









However there are some watches that are loners refusing to be seen with anything else examples to come stay tuned......


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

RLT-11 11/50 a definite loner will not tolerate a watch on the other wrist







(sorry poor quality photo







)


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Another loner, what would go with this individual


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

or this Sekonda







...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

And last two ....this Elysee Open Heart ETA 2824-2 ( sorry for being so self indulgent posting these photos just a bit of fun when theres







all on TV







)


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Finally, no I really mean it this time







before you all die of boredom







a Poljot Aviator 45mm another loner....


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

No No Mac, we're still here!







Great thread and pictures, just the thing for a Thursday evening. Now the question is, which one will make it into the "it's Friday, what are you wearing?" thread









The last few picture slook like they were taken on the floor of the bathroom, so you must be close to bed now!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

namaste said:


> No No Mac, we're still here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Pieter glad you enjoyed the pics









Friday Watch ?







I still have a few not yet shown.

Some I don`t know if I dare
















I`m sure we`ve all had watches which we`re not certain we should admit to









We`ll just have to wait and see probably end up being something reeaallyy mundane


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

> I`m sure we`ve all had watches which we`re not certain we should admit to


 Not me!
















Now there's an idea for your next post! Mundane, you? wouldn't think so!
















My only "pair" is not a pair but a few more that belong to the category mentionned above, which I will deny to own or have owned anyway!


----------



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> or this Sekonda
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know what would look good with that old Sekonda.........ME !!









Ive said it before I love that dial , what size is it and when can I buy it off you !!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

namaste said:


> > I`m sure we`ve all had watches which we`re not certain we should admit toÂ
> 
> 
> Not me!
> ...


OK Pieter, it may be because its late or having a muddled brain due to just finishing nights but I`ll do it

"Watches your almost too embarrassed to admit you own







"

Maybe tomorrow, possibly


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

rodiow said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > or this SekondaÂ
> ...










Rod its 34mm across excluding the crown and 9mm deep. I`ll see if the jewellers still has any and let you know tomorrow they were only Â£17 NOS.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> or this Sekonda
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like that Mac, looks a bit like this.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > or this SekondaÂ
> ...


Nice Sturmanski Stan









The thing I really like about the sekonda is its vintage looks







I also think the green HDN really suits it as well


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


Sadly this watch is broken.









It hit the ground and the crystal cracked and the watch no longer runs.









I still have it and would love to get it fixed, don't know where to send it though.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Stan said:
> ...


Sorry to hear that I`ll PM a possiblity


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

Love the font as well... can't be more vintage than that, nobody would come up with a dial like that nowadays! If the numbers had been red It would have been the equivalent of an old Mickey Mouse watch (I like old Mickey Mouse watches







)...


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Thanks Mac,

PM received.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> rodiow said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


----------



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

Thats very kind of you for looking friend but in the voice of that little Britain star Andy in the wheelchair...."I want that one...!"










Seriously I think it looks an excellent watch ,if it was a few mm larger I would be drooling and trying to tempt you into selling it to me , I tend to wear them a little on the larger size


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

no probs Rod


----------



## jimfs1 (Mar 4, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Another loner, what would go with this individual
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OHHHH,

Me like...

What model number is it, and where can I get one

Jim


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jimfs1 said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Another loner, what would go with this individual
> ...


Thanks Jim I`ll PM you









give me a few minutes


----------



## jimfs1 (Mar 4, 2005)

NNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO,

body has got one.






























Sodding typical .

Jim (mr glum)

want one want one want one.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jimfs1 said:


> NNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO,
> 
> body has got one.
> 
> ...


Sorry if the links I sent were sold out Jim







I hope you manage to find one. In the meantime here`s a couple more shots to encourage







( or torment







)







you....

The back.....










On the wrist.......









good luck anyway!


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Another loner, what would go with this individual
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'ere ya go mate!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nalu said:


> 'ere ya go mate!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naaaa! Colin I don`t think so thanks anyway


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Nalu said:
> 
> 
> > 'ere ya go mate!
> ...










*Now I know how to put photos on the Forum, should have a couple of pairs from me, just hope I can remember how to do it. Thanks to all those that gave me advice on downloading pics. Thanks again all. Roy (USEDMODEL)*


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

Why is it my photos are so crap............going to have to read the instructions again. Any hints Mach, as yours are always pristine.

OK my TRIO...............never had been able to count!!!!!!!!!!

All Kienzle Atlantis Mechanique...........Unitas 6497 movements......

Italian made, with a good old Swiss movement.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

USEDMODEL said:


> Why is it my photos are so crap............going to have to read the instructions again. Any hints Mach, as yours are always pristine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats very nice of you to say Roy but unfortunately most of my photos are really crap, I sometimes get lucky but am not consistant.

I really should read PG`s advice again







mind you I`m also having problems with the FTP my mate







Bill ( AKA The Git) installed for me which I can`t get to run as well as the fire wall which won`t let me run any other









The trouble is we tend to do opposite shifts and have different days off so not easy to get the problems fixed









Athough we`ve come a long way since joining this forum my HAL9000 and I are also still at logger heads sometimes
















Sorry for the rant the quality of my photo`s really frustrates me
















Interesting looking trio BTW


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Proper pair:



















Si


----------



## 1madman1 (Apr 14, 2004)

My first proper post in quite a while...

Arrived today:










Yes, i know they arent in sync. The first watches that I've bought this year. I will replace the fake lizard strap that came on the chrome one with a black crocodile once I find my springbar tool (havent used it in months). I also have another Rodina, a black dialed one, arriving later this week or sometime next week.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

1madman1 said:


> My first proper post in quite a while...
> 
> Arrived today:
> 
> ...


Nice looking pair you have there







Can`t quite make out the name









Si


----------



## 1madman1 (Apr 14, 2004)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Nice looking pair you have there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are 1MWF/Poljot Rodinas. Movment is a 2415A 22 jewel automatic.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

1madman1 said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice looking pair you have there
> ...










Excuse me whilest I turn _very!_ _VERY!!_ GREEN!!!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

1madman1 said:


> My first proper post in quite a while...
> 
> Arrived today:
> 
> ...


I wonder if that was the Rodina model that Senior Lieutenant Juri Alexeyevich Gagarin took into space on the first manned flight?

The truth is out there, if the bugger's bothered to record the watch he wore.
















Nice watches, lovely dials old mate.


----------



## 1madman1 (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm glad that _someone_ other than me appreciates them







. No one that I know around here likes them very much, and for the most part seem to think that I'm a complete nut for buying old watches.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

1madman1 said:


> I'm glad that _someone_ other than me appreciates them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where these two watches are concerned you _Are!!_ you should sell them on imediatley to avoid being laughed at


----------



## 1madman1 (Apr 14, 2004)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Where these two watches are concerned you _Are!!_ you should sell them on imediatley to avoid being laughed at
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Umm, yes I'll get right on that then.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Jason will remember these old favorites....


















Cheers

Paul


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thery look to be in better shape than my 2









Is the Hawkey Surgery Shop open?

























The one on the right is a parts watch now







the one on the left is pretty much OK except for the dodgy day wheel....Im not sure if I dare delve into the insides to swap em out


----------



## Gunscrossed (Mar 20, 2005)

Seiko 200m and 300m 'Tuna cans'


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Gunscrossed nice `Tuna`s`


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Very nice 'guns'

Ive a 300m myself...Love it


----------

